# Diabetic accused in insulin rape arrested again in Boulder



## Northerner (May 10, 2012)

A diabetic man who was arrested earlier this year on suspicion that he used his insulin to drug and rape a woman has been arrested again.
Frederick Lawrence Allen's latest arrest -- which occurred while he was out on bond in the sexual assault case -- is on suspicion of driving under the influence and tampering with the interlock device placed on his truck after previous DUIs.

Boulder police pulled over Allen, 32, around 11:30 p.m. Monday after employees of the Bustop strip club, 4871 N. Broadway, called to say a patron had refused an offer of a cab after drinking three double whiskeys in an hour and a half.

According to a police report, an officer saw Allen driving erratically -- including driving on the sidewalk on Lee Hill Drive -- in a Dodge pickup truck that matched the description from the Bustop employees. When the officer turned on his lights, Allen pulled into the parking lot of the Holiday Inn Express, 4777 N. Broadway, but drove over two parking barriers before coming to a stop, the report said.

http://www.denverpost.com/legislatu...ic-insulin-rape-arrest-boulder-rick-allen-dui


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2012)

Lock him up seems he cant stay on the right side of the law


----------

